# how do wobble bolts work



## brmbrm (Jan 10, 2010)

OK so I've never seen a wobble bolt.
My old car was a Dodge Colt Wagon (mitsubishi) with 5/114.3, ET40, 17" wheels.
Will this fit my new 2006 Jetta TDI?
Also where do you get wobble bolts and how do they work to adapt a 112 bolt circle to the 114.3 wheel..
If this will work it will save me a ton of money for new wheels and tyres.. although I need an excuse to buy R8 or Huffs... 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## UBER-GTI (Mar 31, 2007)

here's what they look like:








essentially they adjust from 5x114.3 to 5x112... technically speaking, the wheels should fit your new car, as long as the centerbore is the same as your new car (this can be helped with centering rings if wheels aren't hubcentric and allow the use of these), and the width/offset combination is mkv jetta "friendly"...

_Modified by UBER-GTI at 1:45 PM 4-16-2010_


_Modified by UBER-GTI at 10:58 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (UBER-GTI)*

thats great.


----------



## A4Quattrot (Jul 4, 2008)

wouldnt the holes in the wheels still need to be redrilled?


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

A4Quattrot said:


> wouldnt the holes in the wheels still need to be redrilled?


 no. 
wobble bolts are made for that reason, so you dont have to redrill the wheels at all.


----------



## A4Quattrot (Jul 4, 2008)

But the holes in the wheels will either be too far out or too far in as compared to the hub holes? Wont the wheel holes have to be bored out a tad so the bolt can fit into the hub holes which are not going to be directly below the wheel holes? And then obviously the washer part will move to fit into the original sloped part of the hole to keep it snug?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The inner diameter of the bolt hole on the wheel needs to be 14mm. If the lug holes are exactly 14mm they can be difficult to install but they will go on. If they are smaller, most will enlarge them with a 9/16" (14.3mm) drill bit, some have done 5/8" (approx 15.9mm). Double check the hub size, your jetta will be 57.1mm, no idea what the dodge would be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We sell the wobble bolts


----------

